# Highrise Elevator Fist-Fight



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

From Gulf News:

*Two expats fined for fist-fight*
_by Bassam Za'za'_

A delivery man got into a fight after he mistakenly pressed three elevator buttons, causing a salesman to miss a vital meeting.

The 27-year-old Pakistani salesman, who was identified as M.H., was fined Dh2,000 for assaulting the Indian delivery man, who was identified as R.O., also received a Dh2,000 fine for assaulting the Pakistani.

The Dubai Court of First Instance heard the salesman, who was based in his company's high-rise tower in Deira, was taking the elevator to the underground parking area. The delivery man got in the lift on the seventh floor to go down to the ground floor, but mistakenly pressed three buttons.

The Pakistani and the Indian then got into a heated argument. When the elevator reached the ground floor, the salesman pushed him out. The delivery man went back into the elevator and a fight ensued.

Witnesses called police and the two were arrested.
----------------

Hehehehe... I wonder what would happen with the Burj Dubai..


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

LOL how funny 
how could 3 extra stop cause you to miss a meeting
if you ask me the business man needs to get his life in order
+ Pressing buttons is fun i like to see the little light


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

Well it says that the salesman was going to the underground parking area. So I assume the meeting was elsewhere, and there was a car or van waiting in the parking to take them there, and it doesn't wait for anyone who's late.

But most likely the salesman needs anger management. I don't think the delivery man should have been fined. I would have gone back in the lift and fought if someone had pushed me out as well.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Oh i see ?
well he was still running late and few seconds made the diff


----------



## Hobodog (Dec 17, 2004)

I wonder if they realized each other's nationalities? I suspect they did since it was mentioned...in which case its not hard to believe.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Of course they have realised each other's nationalities. Even for me comming from Europe, is quite easy to guess the nationalities, regardless if a national (pakistani) dress is wore. 

However, their nationalities had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

funny shit. why pay each other 2000 dhs? doesnt it cancel out and no one ends up paying anything? uae courts crack me up sometimes.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

No, they'll not pay to each other. They were fined DHS 2,000 each. So basically they're poorer by 2,000 DHS now.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah, they pay the court the fine not each other clevar boy. And it is frustrating if someone pushs the wrong button in the elevator espically if u just spent half an hour in traffic.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Qatar4Ever said:


> yeah, they pay the court the fine not each other clevar boy. And it is frustrating if someone pushs the wrong button in the elevator espically if u just spent half an hour in traffic.


funny Qatar4Ever u used the same word "especially" in the last three threads u posted in.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Qatar4Ever said:


> yeah, they pay the court the fine not each other clevar boy. And it is frustrating if someone pushs the wrong button in the elevator espically if u just spent half an hour in traffic.


I will be more then happy if I spend just half hour in traffic. That will mean that there was no traffic at all.

Of course, working in Jebek Ali and living in Dubai, means I have to drive 40 km so half hour will be a normal travelling time for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

Ha.. talking about travelling time, it takes me an hour and 15 minutes to drive to work everyday (one way only). And takes about the same time when returning.

That's Irish roads for you.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

me is 55 min bus ride
leaves about 60 meters from my door then when get to city ( I live in the burbs )
3 min walk to my office and only up 9 floors!
dont mind the travel i sleep most of the way in. Out ipod or read book
would never want to drive it


----------

